# Bradford pear



## gobbledot (May 30, 2008)

I have seen some thread somewhere in here about using Bradford Pear but when I need it I cant find it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  HAs anyone ever used and or is it something to stear away from? Thanks. I have pruned a bunch of mine and have some good limbs I can save if they are any count to use.. Thanks....


----------



## jbg4208 (May 30, 2008)

here ya go!! looks like it should be fine. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=bradford+pear


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

Pear is good stuff, light smoke like apple and somewhat sweet...Go for it!


----------



## low&slow (May 30, 2008)

It's a great wood to use. Nice and subtle smoke flavor. Its a lot like apple. I just scored 2 truck loads about a month ago myself. It splits good too.


----------



## pineywoods (May 30, 2008)

Jim it should be great wish I had some most fruit trees are good for smoking


----------



## gobbledot (May 30, 2008)

Well they dont produce fruit, they are ornimentel type tree. Is that still considered a fruit tree?


----------



## 1894 (May 30, 2008)

Got good reviews here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=bradford+pear


----------



## gobbledot (May 30, 2008)

Yea I read the reply from jbg4208 after I sent the last reply. Thanks a bunch, think I am going to try it so we will see and i will post what some qview through the process..


----------



## 1894 (May 30, 2008)

That's what I'm going to do with my birch . Just gotta fight thru the blackflies to get it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Dang things seem to be having a banner year


----------



## albin (May 30, 2008)

They put 2-3 BPs in every front yard in my neighborhood when they built the subdivision.  Now, after every little windstorm, you can get free BP wood just by driving down the road and picking it up from the street.  I've got too much wood, unfortunately most of it is still green, so I'll start picking it up next fall at the earliest.


----------

